# So who's in Abu Dhabi?



## Canuck_Sens

Hi All,

I know this is coming out of nowhere!!!! Just wanted to know how many of you are actually located in Abu Dhabi. I am getting bored and still waiting my company to decide where I am going to be....some colleagues shared that it might take months until they decide !!! 


Have your say!! we might go for a coffee some day 
or else!


----------



## Jynxgirl

I drive kind of around Abu Dhabi from Dubai to get to work.


----------



## pamela0810

I want to know why you added me as a friend when you haven't even met me?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Canuck, if you will get up at 3am, we can meet up for breakfast on my way to work


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Jynxgirl said:


> I drive kind of around Abu Dhabi from Dubai to get to work.


Are you home already ? (Dubai) or Still in Abu dhabi ? give me a shout


----------



## pamela0810

Oooh...is this the first expat forum date?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

pamela0810 said:


> I want to know why you added me as a friend when you haven't even met me?


Ahhh Do I need to meet you?  

I saw your picture there and your eyes are heartbreaking 


PS: I meant the dog pic there hey!!!


----------



## pamela0810

Canuck_Sens said:


> Ahhh Do I need to meet you?
> 
> I saw your picture there and your eyes are heartbreaking
> 
> 
> PS: I meant the dog pic there hey!!!


My dog does have beautiful eyes!  He takes after me  Besides, the dog in the avatar isn't mine really, my guy is huge and mean


----------



## Canuck_Sens

pamela0810 said:


> Oooh...is this the first expat forum date?



Well she is among those thousands of thousands of people who commute from Dubai to Abu Dhabi every Frek$%&g day!!!!

I read somewhere that it Z in thousands...


----------



## pamela0810

You should come join us for quiz on Mondays  Bidi Bondi is only an hour and a half away from Abu Dhabi, you can be home by midnight!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

pamela0810 said:


> You should come join us for quiz on Mondays  Bidi Bondi is only an hour and a half away from Abu Dhabi, you can be home by midnight!


I am still trying to figure what car to rent and where to park. Living in a hotel and knowing that by 6:00 I gotta take my car out of the way is not very Ztimulating!!! specially a guy like me who enjoys every second of his bluved sleep


----------



## Jynxgirl

Canuck_Sens said:


> I am still trying to figure what car to rent and where to park. Living in a hotel and knowing that by 6:00 I gotta take my car out of the way is not very Ztimulating!!! specially a guy like me who enjoys every second of his bluved sleep


Parking isnt exactly easy in downtown. Are you going to continue to live downtown?


----------



## jander13

> Oooh...is this the first expat forum date?


jynx izz fazt


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Jynxgirl said:


> Parking isnt exactly easy in downtown. Are you going to continue to live downtown?


The hotel is in downtown. Until they figure where I am going to be for good (dubai or abu dhabi) I am stuck in the hotel. 

I got my uae driver's license so was thinking to rent a car


----------



## 4drsupra

I am guessing you are from ottawa "sens"..."leafs" here local in abu-dhabi...m in the same boat waiting...


----------



## Nightshadow

pamela0810 said:


> Oooh...is this the first expat forum date?


Dont worry Pam, he added me too and weve already exchanged love notes... Hahaha. I dont think its bad to add someone without meeting, is it? He probably saw youre one of the more knowledgeable and respected people on here and decided to add ya.

Then again, I do agree with him, those blinking eyes and that furry face are just so damned adorable!


----------



## pamela0810

Nightshadow said:


> Dont worry Pam, he added me too and weve already exchanged love notes... Hahaha. I dont think its bad to add someone without meeting, is it? He probably saw youre one of the more knowledgeable and respected people on here and decided to add ya.
> 
> Then again, I do agree with him, those blinking eyes and that furry face are just so damned adorable!


Didn't you think I was an old lady when you saw the blinking eyes and furry face? Canuck is my friend too now


----------



## ossie

Hey there, In AUH also, been here since March....:help:


----------



## 4drsupra

what's AUH?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

4drsupra said:


> I am guessing you are from ottawa "sens"..."leafs" here local in abu-dhabi...m in the same boat waiting...


Whereabouts are you in Abu Dhabi? Pm me your number and did you figure where to buy keiths, ricards red and please no Toronto cheap beers!!!!:tongue1:


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Jynxgirl said:


> Parking isnt exactly easy in downtown. Are you going to continue to live downtown?


So parking is not that bad in abu dhabi. I finally rented a car and figured how the parking system works here. For Pavement markings with turquoise & black colours, the price is 2 Dirhams per hour. And you pay parking from 8:00 AM to 9:00 PM (for the whole day it is 15 dirhams).. 9:0o pm to 8:00 AM is free. And everywhere is free on Fridays except Saturdays unless there is holidays approved by gvt...

Well from 8:00 AM to 3:30 AM you are supposed to be working...so is not that expensive....if I want to get underground parking that's 350 Dhs per month


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^^i am downtown near al mariah mall...no beers yet i do miss it though...

cheap beers???...this baller rocks only the best sir no cheap S**T


----------



## Canuck_Sens

4drsupra said:


> ^^^^i am downtown near al mariah mall...no beers yet i do miss it though...
> 
> cheap beers???...this baller rocks only the best sir no cheap S**T


Brava is cheap BUTgood. Goes well with patties...should give a try!


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^^you got a PM bro...


----------

